# Building a YB/OB loft opinions needed



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I recently got into racing pigeons and I have a loft which I will turn into a breeder loft for my racers.

I however, need to build a young bird and old bird loft. 
I was thinking of building a loft that is 10 feet long, 8 feet wide, and 6 feet high. I will split it in the middle so each section will be 5 feet long, 8 feet wide, and 6 feet high. How many birds can I comfortably house in each section?

The loft will be fairly simple. A door, aviary, and trap on the front of both sections and the inside will have perches on every wall, everywhere. 

Also, does anyone have any suggestions or pictures of lofts which fit the 10 X 8 X 6 high criteria ? Thanks!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, would the pigeons get confused as to what trap to enter through since there will be 2 sections. I would leave the aviary closed for the birds I'm not flying and leave the aviary/trap open for the birds I am flying. Would there be a problem of a bird trying to enter in the wrong section?

(The aviary's and traps will be side by side)


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will your near my size. i gonna make a 10by10by8. but this just gonna be my breeding loft only. going to have 2 section to split hens & cocks. take a look. have any question feel free to ask =D

















http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s111/lil_jt89/Pigeon/designfrontview.jpg


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you make a 12 x 10, that way you can make two 6 x 10 sections. The rule is 2 square feet per bird, the more room the better. I say make your loft as big as you can the first time around. I thought I did but I really didn't I wish it was bigger!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have my YB loft divided into two sections to seperate birds by age. Each section has a trap. For what ever reason, I made one a drop trap and the other a bob trap. Maybe its the type of trap along with the location but most of the time the birds trap back in the right spot, even when I toss both groups together later in the summer. When they do wind up on the wrong side they are eager to get back to the right side and perch. I guess if they can figure out how to get home from hundreds of miles, knowing which side of a loft to go in should be pretty easy.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> will your near my size. i gonna make a 10by10by8. but this just gonna be my breeding loft only. going to have 2 section to split hens & cocks. take a look. have any question feel free to ask =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this design is no good look at the aviary is not covered well in year time the avairy will rot if is made of wood


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes make it as big as your budget and space will allow. Once its built its hard to add on just to much hassle. I just built one and wished I would have made it 2feet deeper and at least 4 feet longer. Just that little bit can make a world of a difference. It don't cost to much more in material. Good luck.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My young bird loft and old bird loft are both very close to that size. About 10ft long, about 7 or 8 ft wide, and like 7 ft tall I think, but it slopes. When you split it in half and put nest boxes in one side, it gets really small really quick!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> My young bird loft and old bird loft are both very close to that size. About 10ft long, about 7 or 8 ft wide, and like 7 ft tall I think, but it slopes. When you split it in half and put nest boxes in one side, it gets really small really quick!



Becky what would you recommend. 

I have a bit of a dilemma. Here is my current situation: 


The biggest I can make my young bird and old bird loft is 12 foot long, 8 foot wide, and 6 foot high. I need a loft for young birds and a loft for old birds. Should I split this loft into 3 sections that are 4 wide X 8 long X 6 high or should I make 2 sections that are 6 wide X 8 long X 6 high? Also where would I put the aviary, settling cage, and trap if I make it a 3 section loft since one side of the loft will be against a fence and the other side will be along another loft I already have? What if this loft had 2 sections, where would I place the aviary, settling cage, and trap then? Keep in mind that the back side of the loft has a fence and the right side has another loft. So only the front and one of the side could have the aviary/trap. 


Also, if I have the aviary's and traps close together on the young bird and old bird loft, will the old birds get mixed up and try to enter through the young bird loft? Since they were used to entering from that side?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The aviary, trap, and settling cage would be on the front, no matter how many sections you have. Just split the aviary where the sections are split and put a trap at each section. 

As for birds getting mixed up, just block off the other traps when settling the yearlings to the OB section and they will learn


----------

